
LinkedIn are moving their infrastructure to Azure - gyre007
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2019/building-next-infra
======
totaldude87
This was kind of expected, in fact surprised that it took this long. Would
love to see more details on this, the scale at they are operating and what
kind of methodologies they are using for migration etc.

But guess "we are running on azure" is the only guaranteed response we can
expect :|

